# Heavy sleeper?



## nzumbe (Sep 8, 2009)

My rat doesn't really sleep more than average but she is hard to wake up when she does. This morning when I went to feed them she didn't wake up and come to the door. She was just lying in her hammock and I picked her up and she was still sleeping. Scared the crap out of me because I thought she was dead. She does this all the time. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Gma and Gpa P (Jan 17, 2009)

Sounds like Polly! When we adopted Polly, her previous owners warned me that she does 2 things:

1) Hoards food

2) Sleeps heavy

There are times I go to the cage to give the girls treats or take them for free-range time, and Polly is sleeping so hard that I can drag the house she sleeps in across the cage and she won't wake up. I've even had a few times of picking her up and she continues to sleep.

I don't know if it is anything to really be worried about, it is just like my Polly though.


----------



## nzumbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Gma and Gpa P said:


> Sounds like Polly! When we adopted Polly, her previous owners warned me that she does 2 things:
> 
> 1) Hoards food
> 
> ...


Oh wow. Copernicus does the food hoarding thing too, lol. She'll come out and grab things from your hand to hide behind her house.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

My rat Peaches does this, she also hoards food. 
I tend to just pluck them up and put them back in the bowl during cage cleaning (not the icky ones)
It always scares me when they sleep heavy, my rat Peaches in in a tank with her babies right now, and I get so scared shes dead every time, I tap the glass a bunch of times, and shes like "whaa?" with all her babies hanging off her belly xD
Sowwy Peachy mama xD


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

One of my males did that too, only a few times. It scared me too i thought he had died also!!!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

If you notice the sleeping getting deeper and deeper, you could have possible heart issues on your hand OR you have a seriously deep sleeping/relaxed rat LOLOL


----------

